# CLOSED - Are we at the "Dealers Mercy?" With Pics (updated)



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 6, 2008)

I purchased a "like new" Big Boy Henry rifle in 357 cal this week (3 Oct 08) ... from a local Gun & Pawn Shop (name may be provided later), took it home and fired it approx 10 times, and noticed it wasn't chambering very smoothly. I called the dealer to make him aware I was having problems & ask if he could smooth it out for me, (gunsmith in house) his response was in short, I'll try, but it'll cost you bench time.
In turn, I called Henry customer support, and the response was good. They said send it to them, and all I'd have to pay was shipping but the turn-around time is about 30 days.

(Note: Some more good info for other unknowing potential buyers --- I thought if you bought with a major credit card, there was a thing called "put in abeyance" until dispute was settled... not true... the major card Co. says - "if the store has a "as is / no return / store credit only / or any such policy.... they cannot ask the store to change their policy, and the charge goes thru)

  ---- So thinking it may just need to be fired and broke in, I fired 20 more rds (38s) through it, and on the 21st rd, the action mis-fed, and the lever locked in the "open position". It looks to me like the "bolt" retracted to far. So did something break? (See pics below) 

So the question(s) are: 

(1) Has anyone returned a Henry Rifle to the mfg, and did you get good results.

(2) Is there any dependable way a person that is not a gunsmith, check out a "no return, no refunds, no exchanges, etc... etc... slightly used weapon of any kind... to ensure it will perform as designed?

(3) Finally, should the Gun & Pawn shop bear any of the defective operation responsibilities of the weapon they sold me, even though I knew in advance it was not new, .... and I could not test fire it for proper operation before buying. ... Kinda puts us all on the spot, when trying to buy a "name brand" used weapon at a good price, even from a reputable dealer.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 7, 2008)

*"As is" means something*

It can mean you'll have to spend more money later, or in the very near future.

And used is not new.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 7, 2008)

Just like buying a used car.  If you drive it off the lot, it's yours, warts and all.

If the dealer won't let you have it inspected by your own mechanic, you need to move on, not buy it and hope for the best.

Seems to me that this store was upfront with you.  Can't test fire, that's a warning, you ignored.   No returns, as is, warning signs, you ignored.  Further seems to me that this store is doing exactly what they told you they would do.  If you didn't like their terms, you were perfectly free to move on.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 7, 2008)

Henry is a good company and should be able to make it right.


----------



## lakelbr (Oct 7, 2008)

I have nothing but the nicest things to say about Henry.  I have a 22 magnum "truck gun" that takes all sorts of abuse.  Coke and beer spilled all over it.  Rarely cleaned.  It began to misfire and I contacted Henry.  The president of the company responded and sent UPS by with a box to ship the rifle.  Was returned completely repaired and refinished at no charge.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 7, 2008)

TwentyFive, I agree with your comments, in reality They didn't say, "can't test fire", and I didn't ask. That was just a general statement that test firing or having it checked out by a gunsmith prior to buying from a gun (pawn) shop (or auction) is not done as a standard practice. Also, this stores return/refund policies are the same as 99% of all "resale" stores, we're all aware of the possible hazards of buying used...... I'm just trying to point out the fact that in some cases "all that glitters is not necessarily gold." (good looking items & bargain price.) I hold no grudges toward the Dealer, but I'm the type that could not stay in business due to feeling a moral obligation toward my customers that thru no fault of their own, and in good faith of my prior inspection of products I put on the shelf for sale was defective.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 8, 2008)

EMC-GUN said:


> Henry is a good company and should be able to make it right.



have heard the same thing they are a great company


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a quick update. I took it back to the Dealer, and he got it back in working order. Apparently, the shooter (me) somehow, engaged the trigger while the lever was open, and it allowed the hammer to lodge in the slot of the bolt. He unlocked it easily by just "cocking" the hammer fully under the bolt. (kinda felt stupid at that point) -- Prior to that, I emailed the pics to the Henry company, and like the complimentary remarks above stated, Henry suggested they send me a UPS label, and they would check it out, and get it back into A1 condition for me.  Great customer relations so far with the Henry Company. May let them check it out just to ensure the action is as good as it can be. Will follow up at a later date.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's see .... Gun and Pawn, possibly in WR/Kathleen area I might can guess where.  

But I agree the shop hasn't done anything too unfair if it was sold as is. 

However if it were my business and I had a gunsmith in house and the customer had just bought it I would at least offer to look at it in case it was a simple fix, free of charge.  If something fairly extensive like a parts replacement then I would offer to send it back to the factory for them, with customer paying since it was not brand new.

What they are doing kind of makes it look like they didn't check it thoroughly OR they did check it and didn't fix it, pawning the defect off to a customer.  Of couse this depends on what price they sold it for and whether they made an adequate disclaimer before the sale.  Not that they are obligated if it was "as is" but plain old good business practice for an item they just sold.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  It's good to know that the Gun & Pawn fixed the problem.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm glad you got it fixed, and Henry has a pretty good rep. for customer service.  As far as your question regarding "should the Gun & Pawn shop bear any of the defective operation responsibilities of the weapon" you have to realize that any gun shop or Pawn shop that takes in used guns does not test fire them before or after they buy them.  When they are selling you a gun, they know as much about it as you do, maybe less if you check it over carefully.

Glad your situation turned out OK.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 10, 2008)

Along these lines, I've discussed this topic with two high volume, independent gun dealers.

Neither one cleans their guns or really tests them beyond seeing if they "snap" when the trigger is pulled, and checking for basic function (bolt isn't welded shut).

Well, why not?  

They both said the same thing -- because the customer doesn't want to pay for it.  Look at cleaning.  Just to thoroughly clean a gun takes the better part of an hour, and longer if it needs to be broken down, plus in that event, you need someone who knows what they are doing.  Let's say they are paying someone $10.00 an hour.  With supplies and all, that's $15.00 or so that they have spent on a gun, and then when you start "accounting" for that money (lost profit, etc.), the cost comes close to $20.00.  There's just no way they can pass that cost on to you and me, the customer.

We refuse to pay the extra $20.00-25.00 for a "really" clean gun, or an ordinarily clean gun.  In fact, most of us would rather save that money and take the gun home and clean it ourselves.  Plus the fact that most guns they take in on trade are reasonably clean.

We as consumers sometimes forget that _everything_ in a business has a cost, and someone has to pay for it.


----------



## win280 (Oct 10, 2008)

Does the gun shop/pawn shop have a standard operator error repair fee posted?
Glad they were able to help you


----------



## wildcatt (Oct 13, 2008)

*gun shop*

What heavenly place do you live in that gun smith charges
10 an hour? mechanics charge $50/60/70.a shop would go bankrupt at $10 /20 hr.
why do so many squirm when they can send the gun in and get free repair.and free shipping????


----------



## discounthunter (Oct 15, 2008)

cant be me,has to be the  gun/dealers/manufacturer. lucky for you he was nice. operater errors,mistakes can cost you alot more than manufacturer errors,due to added ; learn your lesson/educate yourself taxes.


----------



## Amend2nd (Dec 23, 2008)

A pawn shop gun purchase is no guarantee of anything. Think about it "pawn shop".. desparate measures for money at some point in a person's life. They are worried about money...quick money. The pawn shop/used gun shop is worried about profit. Carp Diem.


----------



## Slingblade (Dec 23, 2008)

Carp Diem and Cavier Emperor too!


----------

